# Fibreglass Hoods?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I have seen the options of carbon hoods for us, but have yet to find any good fibreglass hoods. 

Do any of you have any links or know of any manufacturers for a good fibreglass hood? I am not completly sold on the carbon yet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think Aero Gear has some good blue fiberglass hood. it called the predator. ill find a link later.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's blue b/c it's unpainted. That's just the primer LOL. 

the predator is cool looking, their webpage is www.aerogear.net . Mospeed has one, you can check out his pics at http://mospeed.nissanpower.com/ .

fiberglass and c/f are both cool, they're both pretty lite and they are nice improvements, if you're in a hotter state, please be aware that with either of these hoods, the heat will build up in your engine more since they're not as conductive as your metal hood. C/f is supposed to be lighter than fiberglass still and it's more durable, fiberglass can crack but it can at least be painted to your body color. 

$.02


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Fiberglass or Carbon Fiber.........which to do ??????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

carbon fiber !! =P


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

1997 GA16DE, you can paint carbon fiber hoods too... You could add your color to the CF hood, although it will still looks carbon fiber-ish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

Try a group buy for a sentra hood. At importfan.com we have two. An OEM style hood, and the Knight Sports RX-7 vented style hood. That's the hood i'm gettin!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thoe rx-7 types are for the b15 and not the b14 though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *1997 GA16DE, you can paint carbon fiber hoods too... You could add your color to the CF hood, although it will still looks carbon fiber-ish. *


I know, but I think painting it ruins it. If you're going to go C/F, I wouldn't paint it one bit. BTW, you know how sometimes you can get blue c/f or red c/f on interior accent panels? Haven't they started making colored c/f hoods yet? I've know heard of them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they have started makin them but not alot.

i think it only for popular cars like the 240 SX , and hondas.

so far nothing for us.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i saw the clear hood in a import tuner awhile back, has anyone come out with one of these for a b14?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

So far a version of the clear hood has yet to be made for any Sentra chassis. If wouldn't be hard to have a piece of lexan cut to fit and molded into a stock or aftermarket hood, though. But if you ask me, a clear hood is just window shopping for thieves, although it would be cool for show.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know, I think that clear hood thing is pretty dumb, I mean nothing like a green house for your engine.  not only is your engine baking from the stress of your driving, but now you're turning it into a sun-bake oven.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

fiber images makes the best carbon fiber hoods for our cars. i saw on one website that the blue,green, or yellow hoods cost $100 more..but motivational engineering sells them and does not show an extra charge. www.motivational.net. i think they sell for $500 somethin


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, the Fiber Images ones are beautiful. 1CLNB14 is lucky enough to have one on his car and the quality is fantastic. Very solid but very light hoods.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

carbon fiber!!! I have 1 on my car . looks great on black cars.


----------

